# Defiance



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The temple was silent. For the hundred and seventy kneeling green robed men not one talked fore they were not the only ones present in the vast room. Standing in twenty deep alcoves with bolters across their chests were gigantic beasts. Astartes. Each one wore the black and yellow robes of the Star Wasps Chapter and utterly dwarfed even the tallest man within the room. Ahead of the group was three wide marble steps, at their top sat a giant in vast Tactical Dreadnaught armour who had a long black mane, his face was deathly white his black eyes absorbing all light. 

Kneeling third from left in the fourth row was a young man with cropped black hair. The young man, no more than thirty summers went by the name of Arius Velks was not a follower of the Star Wasps nor a servant of Chapter-Tyrant Markius. The planet of Benixia had been enslaved by the Star Wasps and their hordes of renegade Storm Troopers almost a year ago now but it had taken that long for the Underground to put together a strike team to get into the Temple Of Fortune. 

Arius noted that the four other members of the strike team in the group were spread out equally, he had only met each man recently but admitted that he had grown on them as they did him. Arius looked up sneakily and saw his target. Markius he thought calmly as his left hand slid down into his robes and tightened around his Laspistol. He stared into the eyes of Markius, hatred etched upon his face and grinned slightly as he thought ‘This is a bad idea we cant kill him he is a God” he let go of the weapon and pulled his hands away from his robes.

The nearest Astartes stared at Arius with black eyes. His face was hidden behind a dark veil the Astartes was a formidable sight even without their armour. He had watched as his family had been butchered from a nearby forest, his house being pulled apart by a unit of Storm Troopers led by a Astartes. His mother and two sisters had been brutally raped as his father was forced to watch, he had tried to stand but had found a blade pushing slowly through his back and out of his chest bone severing his spine with a crunch they had then shot dead the rest of his family. 

He wondered what to do. Should he reveal his position and take the shot? Or let one of the other members do it? He felt scared. Very scared. Arius felt as though he was holding a world upon his shoulders and once again stared upon Markius. Suddenly the entire room was thrown into a panic as one of the other members of the group stood quickly and aimed his Laspistol, the mans cloak flew around him as he took aim but before he could do anything the nearest Marine levelled his Bolter and fired, two rounds smacking him at point blank range and sending the body flying away. 

The remaining three members stood quickly brandishing their weapons. Arius looked away from the piercing blue eyes of one of the members as a round tore through his chest and into a member of the crowd behind, the cultists began too wail as they got up and fled Arius looked around as feet stamped around him. Arius pulled himself to his feet and whipped out his Laspistol he shouted “Get clear!” to the cultists who did saw as the young man charged forwards Laspistol flashing. 

The first of his rounds bounced weakly away from the Tactical Dreadnaught armour making himself even more fearful as the space between him and the Chapter-Tyrant closed quickly. Markius stood suddenly and bellowed “Die!” as he stepped forwards and grabbed Arius’ gun hand, squeezing tightly the bones crushed and sent the loyal Imperial to his knees, tears streaming down his dirty cheeks as Markius twisted and pulled the arm from its sockets with a pop. 

Arius was pulled upwards by his dislocated and broken arm, the Chapter-Tyrant held him high so they were face to face and grinned revealing two Vampire like fangs and said “You dare enter my Temple! And even worse try to kill me!” Arius stared at him from swollen eyes and spat in his face. Markius pulled Arius closer and bit down hard on his throat, twisting violently it snapped and blood was sent flowing down the chin and armour of the Chapter-Tyrant as he turned to his forces who were now standing over the bodies and said “The feast is on!” as they began to rip limbs apart.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

short and interesting DA, good job


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Short but impressive:victory:....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys It was only a short i decided to do while giving my longer story a break for a while though it is based on a older story (About 5 pages long) that i did a while back


----------

